# Frozen Milk



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all..

I have a bottle baby buckling right now and I know that goats milk is the best thing to feed him. I answered an ad on craigslist selling goats milk for $5 a gallon so I went by and grabbed some for the baby. Anyway..the gallon is frozen. I don't know if this is a bad thing for the milk. I don't think so. My question is..how do I go about thawing it. It was frozen solid when I got it and now, after almost 12 hours in the refrigerator, it's still frozen solid. I've been giving him whole cows milk, and would like to switch him over to the goats milk asap. What's the best way to get it to thaw more quickly? Do I put it in a sink of hot water, leave it on the counter? Also..is there any reason I shouldn't use frozen milk? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you think you will use the whole gallon within 2 days, put it in a warm water bath to thaw. I do this with my frozen milk . It will separate, shake the heck out of it or put it in a blender warm ad it will come back together.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I always use frozen milk for soap making and I've frozen cows milk for later use as well. It should be perfectly fine for the baby. When was breast feeding my babies I put pumped milk in the freezer all the time for babysitters. All I ever did to thaw it was pit it in a pot and fill the pot with hot water.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You can thaw if faster in a sink of cold water than in the fridge, and it would probably hold up longer than if you use hot water. It would that slower of course. Since it separates it won't thaw evenly, so you need to have the whole thing thawed to have whole milk. I haven't frozen milk for several years, but it seems to me that water thawed last. 

Jan


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks all
Got it in a sinkful of hot water now and it's coming along. I don't know if one 6 day old pygmy baby will drink the whole gallon in 2 days, but I'm thinking not. I'm afraid to let the people in my family drink it because I don't know for sure how it's been handled ya know? I guess any extra can be given to the chickens, dogs, and cats as a treat (just a little of course).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Once you have it thawed, if you chill it again fast once it's mixed, put it in ice cube trays and freeze again...this is ok to do for a critter but I likely wouldn't do it for my use.(re freezing) Each milk cube would be approximately 2 ounces of thawed milk, take what you need for each feeding and thaw in microwave before putting it in the bottle, this way it will stay good and not spoil before you can use it all.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good idea Liz..thanks!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a question about milk

If I freeze it, how soon do I need to use it for babies?

Also, how long can milk be frozen before using it for making soap?


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

I have used frozen milk for bottle kids before, if you wont use the whole gallon just thaw out about half way and just pour off whats thawed and refreeze the other half. I have milk in the freezer that has been in there since the spring of last year and it still works great for kids and soap!

Karla


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so it can be a couple years of being in the freezer?

My friend really wants to use my goats milk for soap, so we are trying to figure out a plan...


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep I use the older milk first, and put the new milk in the back of the freezer. When i get to it i use it.

Karla


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome, so pretty much, if its frozen, no experation date?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

